
When do I stop doing customer interviews and start writing code? - nreece
http://blog.asmartbear.com/stop-customer-interviews.html
======
lvangool
Excellent article - being in a startup myself this is always in the back of my
mind. An approach we are adopting is to purposefully _not_ capture explicit
details of the conversations, rather just discussing each conversation openly
afterwards, and allowing our own minds to map-reduce to the important points.
When those points become fairly static, then I believe we are there.

